

Instructables made sharecroppers out of all of us - antrod
http://theonda.org/articles/2009/06/19/dont-let-your-mission-become-a-casualty-of-its-confrontation-with-business-model-shenanigans

======
ggchappell
This is a very interesting idea. I'd say pitching the idea to the Creative
Commons people is probably the best way to go. In fact, one of the CC licenses
might already work ... maybe.

By the way, the HN title needs improving. This post is not primarily about
instructables; rather, it is pushing a new content-licensing idea.

